# Wide Tire Recommendations for Gravel and Dirtl Roads



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am planning to have some mountain climbs, where the roads are not always tarmac. I am looking for wide tires for my bike so I will feel safe and more comfortable during.

I ride a;
- 56cm Hongfu FM06SL frame
- Token C28A Wheelset (This set has BHS C472w rims)
- Ultegra 6800 Group with 9000 shifters and X11SL Chain

I am;
- 183cm tall 
- 64kg weight

I will ride them at mostly bad quality roads and mountain climbs, where after some point I will not have tarmac anymore. Mostly dirt and some parts are gravel. No mud. Also surface is not so soft, like beach sand.

Since I will be climbing, I don't want to buy really porky tires. I want them under 300 grams, and lighter is better of course.

My questions are;
What are the widest tires I can fit on this frame. I once put 32C (29mm wide measured) tires but it was touching the fork a bit on the tops. It was also max at the width. They were on 22mm wide rims.

How wide are Challenge Parigi Roubaix 27mm tires on those wheels (17mm wide inside to inside). I heard many times that they are 29mm wide. Wider rims will make them wider so it will be a problem for me.

I want to use latex inner tubes with my new tires. I now am using 22/23mm Latex inner tubes on my 25mm tires. No problems. Will they flex enough to ride 27mm tires or I should buy new ones? 

And the last, which tires you can recommend for me? I am thinking of Parigi Roubaix but I am open for recommendations.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I use the PR and the Strada Bianca and I like them. Putting the PR on the rims you described will not be a problem.
Latex tubes wise, I would use the 25/28mm, not the 23mm you mentioned. Vittoria is my preferred brand.
I don't know what your experience is with the initial fitting of the tire but be aware that they are considerably tight to fit. They do stretch, however, and subsequent installations are tool-free.
Because they are handmade they lay flat on the rim making the installation of the latex tube much more challenging (re: pinching the tube with the tire irons) than needs to be .
What I found working best for me is to initially fit a brand new tire with a butyl tube to give the tire shape and later on replace the butyl with a latex.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> I use the PR and the Strada Bianca and I like them. Putting the PR on the rims you described will not be a problem.
> Latex tubes wise, I would use the 25/28mm, not the 23mm you mentioned. Vittoria is my preferred brand.
> I don't know what your experience is with the initial fitting of the tire but be aware that they are considerably tight to fit. They do stretch, however, and subsequent installations are tool-free.
> Because they are handmade they lay flat on the rim making the installation of the latex tube much more challenging (re: pinching the tube with the tire irons) than needs to be .
> What I found working best for me is to initially fit a brand new tire with a butyl tube to give the tire shape and later on replace the butyl with a latex.


Thanks for the message. I also heard that PR's are hard to mount at first. So I will follow your advice if I buy them.
If it won't be too much trouble, can you measure how wide they are, and also how wide the rim you put on them. 29mm measured is the widest size I can go, so I need real life experience about it.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

It won't be any trouble at all to measure the PRs but you will have to wait until the following week when I get back in town.
The bike I have now with me has the Strada Bianca on Archetypes (23 mm); the tires after about 1000 miles measure exactly 32.5 mm.
The PRs happen to be on Ksyrium SLs on a Specilazed Roubaix Sl3 Pro. To the best of my recollection they measured between 28 to 29mm when new; not sure what they measure now. There is plenty space left to the chainstays on the Roubaix.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> It won't be any trouble at all to measure the PRs but you will have to wait until the following week when I get back in town.
> The bike I have now with me has the Strada Bianca on Archetypes (23 mm); the tires after about 1000 miles measure exactly 32.5 mm.
> The PRs happen to be on Ksyrium SLs on a Specilazed Roubaix Sl3 Pro. To the best of my recollection they measured between 28 to 29mm when new; not sure what they measure now. There is plenty space left to the chainstays on the Roubaix.


The problem for me is the fork actually. On my frame, 29mm measured 32C tires fits quite nice without any issues. But on front, they were a bit big for fork. Rotating freely, but touching on tops a bit.
27mm tires should be shorter from bead to bead, so they should be lower on the tops but I am not so sure honestly...

I have plenty of time before my trip so, I think I can wait the measurements.


----------



## johnnydm (Mar 11, 2010)

I was going through a similiar situation. The sandy stlye of gravel I like the Vittoria Pave III. On my Giant TCR Advanced the 25 on 22.5 rims fit with some room. I maybe able to squeeze the 27 version with no problem as it seems to fit true to size with a wider rim. The only thing is the Vittoria wear quick, but are so smooth and have great traction. I also like the Conit GP 4 seasons but I hear the 28 fit small ( I just got a 28 version and will try to mount on the wider rims soon). 
Another set of tires I like is the Panaracer T-Serv, however they are heavier and don't roll as fast but have great tire protection and longevity. I have the 32 (380 grams) and mounted on a 20.5 rim they are more like 30. They offer 25 and 28 version.

I totally agree with "dcgriz" regarding the latex tubes.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

ToffieBoi said:


> The problem for me is the fork actually. On my frame, 29mm measured 32C tires fits quite nice without any issues. But on front, they were a bit big for fork. Rotating freely, but touching on tops a bit.
> 27mm tires should be shorter from bead to bead, so they should be lower on the tops but I am not so sure honestly...
> 
> I have plenty of time before my trip so, I think I can wait the measurements.


I think so as well. It seems to me that although suppler wall tires of this size tend to increase in height more than in width when put on thinner rims, if the 32s barely scraped, the 27s should roll freely.

The surest way is to measure. I will do so and post on this thread by the following wknd.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

I was totally wrong. I couldn't wait a week for the measurements.

I found good price for Michelin Pro4 Service Course on 25mm.
£25 each, 230 grams and the best part; they are 28mm wide measured.

I should get them tomorrow and will try them on "lovely" British roads on weekend.
I will write my comments.

Meanwhile, I still want to hear about the PR's real measurements too.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The Michelin is a good tire and being not so new anymore could be had for a song.

I'll post the measurements of the PR.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

As promised..... PRs on Ksyrium SLs @90 psi, 30mm W x 28.5mm H


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Did the OP already buy some slicks?

I was looking at tires with a bit more tread a week ago. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/slicks-vs-tread-winter-bicycle-tires-330194.html

I think I was looking for 25mm tires, but there should be other sizes available.
3 tires popped up in my search with moderate (not high) tread.Kenda K905 Karvs. $25, 249 grams.
Pasela Panaracer, $16, 300 grams (mentioned above).
Schwalbe Marathon Plus $47, 580 grams.​


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

I bought 25mm Michelin Pro4 Service Courses.

226 and 228grams on my scale. 28mm wide on 17C rims.

I rode them 50 to 60PSI on my commute (Front and Rear) and 80-90PSI on weekend rides. I am also 64kg on scale, after a good dinner 
22/23mm Michelin Latex inner tubes I have also.

Tires are rolling really nice, I should say. Much more confident descent I had on narrow, bad quality, S shaped British roads here. I believe it is partly because they are softer and partly because extra handling.

Because weight is just 5gr heavier per tire than my old ones, I didn't feel anything slower. I also had many PR on my Sunday ride route too, if it is an indicator.

But to be honest, I didn't like the comfortable feeling much. Tires feel much, much comfy and its a feeling I didn't get used to. 
I think I will ride with them a bit more to see about the puncture resistance, and will buy 23mm versions for my weekend rides. This tires will wait for the unpaved roads I mentioned.

@CliffordK 
About slicks and treads, many years ago I read an article about it. It was saying that, treads are useful only when you are riding off road. Otherwise, because bicycle tires are narrow enough, there is no need them. On car tires, you need them since they are wider and they tend to swim over puddles. Treads will move the water from under the tire to outside, like a pump, so tires can keep contacting to tarmac.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Your original post indicated the goal of doing some roads and hills with gravel, sand, and dirt. Thus, while the tires with tread may not be necessary for on the pavement, they may help some for off pavement (thus MTBs usually have knobbies). However, most road tires have pretty minimal tread. 

I'm not sure how much difference a little tread would make. I know on my driveway with regular tires, if I hit wet fir needles, I loose traction and end up walking. I think I've done it with a MTB without issues, but I don't think I've tried it with road tires with more tread.


----------

